# Gould replacement breakers



## MHElectric

....are CH BR right?


----------



## bobelectric

MHElectric said:


> ....are CH BR right?


 That line was bought and sold many times. Time for a call to your supply house


----------



## JRaef

bobelectric said:


> That line was bought and sold many times. Time for a call to your supply house


I think it goes Gould - became ITE -became Siemens, and the current Siemens QP line is what is compatible.


----------



## MHElectric

JRaef said:


> I think it goes Gould - became ITE -became Siemens, and the current Siemens QP line is what is compatible.


I knew someone on this site would know. :thumbsup:

Good looking out. There's several brands that will fit this size, and it is a cash job...:whistling2:....

But id rather just do it right. :laughing:


----------



## MHElectric

Or at least, as close to right as possible....


----------



## J. Temple

ITE, Siemens or Murray


----------



## TOOL_5150

J. Temple said:


> ITE, Siemens or Murray


QP is not MP... just FYI


----------



## Norcal

ITE Circuit Breaker Company, ITE Imperial Corp., Gould/ITE, ITE Electrical Products Div. of Siemens-Allis, later just Siemens, & they dropped the ITE brand in the late 1990's, just Siemens now.

After Gould Inc. took over, they did improve the catalog numbers of the plug in circuit breakers, a QP1-BO20, became a Q120.


----------



## papaotis

correct-a mundo, norcal, seimens is the answer for any of those brands


----------



## mbednarik

TOOL_5150 said:


> QP is not MP... just FYI


Besides listing, what is the physical difference?


----------



## MTW

mbednarik said:


> Besides listing, what is the physical difference?


Nothing, they are identical breakers made on the exact same assembly line.


----------

